# open spot for 1 Tues. out of Surfside



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Trying to head deep, leaving at 0600 out of GCM in Surfside. You share fuel bill, w/2 others, no banana's/booze/drugs. Probably a 12 hr trip.... 24' Robalo CC w twins.....Pm me, or 832-687-5426 Wade


----------



## fish_eater (Jul 11, 2007)

How much is gas for 12 hours


----------



## fish_eater (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey are you going to participate the texas deep sea rodeo.


----------

